# Bachmann Railtruck (lurching)



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Been reading a lot of posts on gear upgrades for various Bachmann locos lately. These got me thinking about the railtruck. 

Has any work been done by anyone to find a fix or somehow eliminate/reduce lurching of the railtruck on downgrades? I haven't seen any posts about the railtruck lately. Has all the excitement simply been eclipsed by the new big brother K-27?


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Memory was on one of the fourms the fix was adding washers in the drive train to prevent forward and reward movement, and TOC had some suggestions on lubrication to the drive train also. Check the archives here, Bachmann or GSM to see if you can find this?


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2008)

here are some links to Daves fixes.... 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=5870 
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=5732 
I have one that has been converted to RCS and Battery...runs nice, but Surges like a $^#(@ on my downgrades... 
did the fixes and still surges...worked great around the Christmas tree though? 










cale


----------

